# Does anyone use flood lights from bunnings? for heat



## noah2112 (May 16, 2011)

hey  
i saw these flood lights at bunnings the other day and there 80w and pretty heavy, will they put heat out like other heat bulbs? because there only 8$ which is cheap. 

thanks.


----------



## veenarm (May 16, 2011)

There is nothing special about most heat globes... 

Mostly just ES Screw fittings with either a spot heat or wide angle...

I know some places use the 120-150W spot heat lamps in large enclosures (very large) but in mine in winter i use 100W phillips spot lamps and in summer between 50-75W depending on temp ranges...

They are for the dragons, for snakes i use the black/blue bulbs...


----------



## saximus (May 16, 2011)

Yeah you realise after spending lots of money on special "reptile" globes that the ones from bunnings do exactly the same job. Just make sure they are ES fitting globes. The phillips flood lights are good too. They are only about $3 each


----------



## shellfisch (May 16, 2011)

We do. They are heaps cheaper, and do the same job. They give a bright light, instead of a red light, but the snakes don't seem to mind. 
And it stops the house looking like a brothel from the road


----------



## swan91 (May 16, 2011)

do you get them to turn off at night? like on a timer?


----------



## -Katana- (May 16, 2011)

I use a spotlight globe (from Bunnings) for my BTLs as a heat source. It cost me a grand total of $4. It shines directly down onto a black slate tile (also from Bunnings) They get basking time outside so they get their UV.


----------



## Pinoy (May 16, 2011)

I use the floodlights from woolies on a timer. 
Never had a problem.


----------



## noah2112 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## KingSirloin (May 16, 2011)

On a similar note, does anyone spend the $40+ dollars each on UV globes for lighting or go for the supermarket brands for $7 a pair? Is the UV such an important requirement for pythons or is a bit of time in the sun now and then enough?

I think we're really taken for a ride with the cost of reptile products. Fake plants are another ripoff from pet suppliers.


----------



## -Katana- (May 16, 2011)

Do supermarkets sell UVB globes?


----------



## Pinoy (May 16, 2011)

I don't use the ones from the shops cos I think the reptile ones are a certain UV spectrum. 

I heard certain spectrums can be fatal to reptiles? 

I could be wrong though as I haven't really looked into it, just something I picked up from keeping fish and plants.


----------



## fugawi (May 16, 2011)

King sirloin.......Look up sylvania lighting, uv globes at a fraction of the cost made in australia. They are available through most lighting shops, if not, they can get them. They range from $5-$15.......from memory.

Oh yeah, they are specific reptile globes.


----------



## SYNeR (May 16, 2011)

I had a red party flood light on my Jungle Python's enclosure.. Seemed to work well, particularly when used with a dimmer. Now I'm just using a ceramic globe with a simple on/off thermostat.


----------



## pythrulz (May 16, 2011)

I use flood lights for heating my lacie they work well and as you mentioned there cheap theres the heat globes you buy for enclosers are over priced they work no better and floodlight are more concentrated and give out a wider angle of heat/light


----------



## noah2112 (May 16, 2011)

yeah thats what i thought as well. Because i looked at them at bunnings and they didnt look right. 

but then again ive seen people just use ordinary house bulbs for uv.


----------



## Torah (May 16, 2011)

hmmm well grrr I dont I spend upto $40 a globe but hay bunnings is across the road so ten points to the pet shop for sucking me in as long as they have lol


----------



## mje772003 (May 16, 2011)

so the bulbs from bunnings with wattage better for power bills? and do they have cages big enough for spotlight bulbs?


----------



## saximus (May 16, 2011)

The wattage will be the same as the reptile ones so that won't change. They are just much cheaper to buy. The cages might be an issue. I don't think I've seen many big enough for the ones you're talking about. If you just use regular ones though you'll be fine


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 16, 2011)

I'm always looking out for a cheeper way of doing things so for me it's bunnings heat globes all the way. they do exactly the same thing that anything in the pet shops do and they only cost about $10 rather than $60-$80 or something rediculous like that in the pet shop. Just because it says URS or Reptile One on the box doesn't make it do anything diferent.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 16, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> We do. They are heaps cheaper, and do the same job. They give a bright light, instead of a red light, but the snakes don't seem to mind.
> And it stops the house looking like a brothel from the road


Hey Shellfisch do you find that the pythons get weirded out by having a bright white spotlight in their enclosure all day and night?


----------



## shellfisch (May 16, 2011)

They don't seem to notice. Their behavior has not changed at all.


----------



## Bombie (May 16, 2011)

i use the red 80W Par38 spotlights and they give off a great bit of heat, probably best off to use a dimmer stat, although i use them on full heat for my monitors who love the basking spots! 
URS do an all in one cage w/ ceramic fitting which easily fits the larger bulb size, and its easy, no wiring needed as they come complete with leads! from memory they are about $55-$60 each.
as for the UV thing, a vet once told me that 10-15 minutes of sun was as good for the animal as a couple of days under a UV light, so really cant be that hard to give your animals a decent amount of UV if thats the case.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 16, 2011)

Thanks... Shellfisch... I had wondered about that. I'll give it a go!


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 16, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> And it stops the house looking like a brothel from the road



Oh dear.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 16, 2011)

Bulbs from bunnings are good to use, we used to use par 38 bulbs as they were cheap, had heaps of power. You can get cages for them or get creative. I once used an empty milo tin with wire mesh across the front and just sprayed it black with heat proof paint because the proper cages were $40 +. Now we solely use the 12V dichroic downlights and they are great in all aspects.


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all this thread seem a little dead lol but I want to ask do you use the wide angle philips spotlight bulb (75w-100w) In a white box? Or do you use the philips spot bulb can't remember the watts but it is in a blu box and is a bigger bulb in general?Thanks alot and also do you use differnt types for differnt species ? Ie dragon and monitors and such ATM I haveyour beardie and. Blue tounge unde a 100 watt "wide angle" bulb , and my ackies undr a 150 watt big flood light :S don't know if this is a good choice or not buy it is getting the temps up to wheee I want. This is not a "blue box globe" it's in a white box also just higher wattage


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 18, 2011)

i use the phillips flood globes for my blueys , beardies and lace monitor .


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeh buy what type the spot heat or the wide angle ??


----------



## saximus (Aug 19, 2011)

You're better off with wide angle. The spot heat ones are too concentrated so you will end up with an animal that is only warm in one part of their body


----------



## Ambush (Aug 19, 2011)

I use an old Lava lamp.Summer comes along and use it just as a light.


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 19, 2011)

150w spot light works a treat in my 1x1.2x.6m enclosure for a water dragon. over winter background heat is provided with a ceramic bulb too.


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> You're better off with wide angle. The spot heat ones are too concentrated so you will end up with an animal that is only warm in one part of their body


Hey thanks saximus finally a straight answer 
Sarcorh
Is that mirabella brand in a blue and white box? 150watt floodlight


----------



## saximus (Aug 20, 2011)

Haha no problem. It's frustrating when you ask a specific question and nobody seems to want to answer it directly


----------



## bluey87 (Aug 20, 2011)

i got the 85watt phillips red flood light in my beardies enclosure its run by a thermostat hasnt blown on me yet and heats it up nicely


----------

